

Experiment: I'm making Tasskr free. - dan335
http://blog.tasskr.com/tasskr-is-now-free

======
thefreshteapot
This is the "show" post to HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2442498>

I dug this up as im curious to know:

What it was costing to use the site before?

What the plan is to support the site, now that it is free (the experiment)?

From that link, there is some great feedback.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2442724>

~~~
dan335
Before it was free for limited features, pay for all features. Now it's free
for all features. If you pay $2/month you're supporting the site and the ads
go away.

I use reminders and recurring tasks a lot now. Before, people using the free
version didn't have access to them which I think is the coolest part of the
app.

------
chetan51
I'm curious, what platform / technologies is Tasskr running on?

~~~
dan335
Rails, Heroku, Jquery. Devise, nested_set, chronic, acts-as-taggable-on,
acts_as_indexed gems. Spreedly for recurring payments. Getlocalization.com for
translations. Clicky for realtime stats.

------
drivebyacct2
You spelled "thier" incorrectly in the example email address, just a heads up.

~~~
dan335
Thanks, fixed.

